# Wheelchair?  So what... Impossible is Nothing.



## Musclebeach (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey all!

Musclebeach here, for those of you who dont know I used to have a journal on here and stopped because I was paralyzed in a car accident about 1 1/2 years ago.  I decided it was past time to start a journal up here because I remember all the inspiration from last time.  

I recently competed the USA Wheelchair Championships and placed first.  I came in at 4.5% BF and 176lbs.  My goal now is to gain 15lbs by January and win Wheelchair Nationals in March.  I will be going against Colt Wynn, last years winner.  Those of you who read Muscle and Fitness may have read about him.  Im eating 4000 calories a day balanced at 50% carbs, 30% protein, and 20% fat.  Thats really about it.





Impossible is Nothing.

-Jeff.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 13, 2006)

Amazing recovery man!

Good luck with your goals!


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 13, 2006)

What up bro

wow thats truly amazing, I can't believe you not only got into an accident and hurt yourself that bad, but was able to do so well in the comp. nice fucking job.

I remember your accident, it was around the same time I got into my accident.

good luck against colt


----------



## crazy_enough (Oct 13, 2006)

HEY!!!! wow, what uve put ureself thru to accomplish this is amazing!!!!!!! Welcome back!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 13, 2006)

That's amazing dude. Great job on the recovery.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 13, 2006)

yo man...wuts happenin...yea...i just read about that gy in muscle nd fitness...yo...hes got NUTHING on u...bro u can win that shit...cus i know u got much more heart then him...you can beat him out no prob.  just train hard...nd ull acheive ur goals no matter wut...congrats on the recovery man...nd good luck...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 13, 2006)

o yea...nd think of it this way...if u win...M&F will have U on the cover...nd a whole story on u next year...that will be  hell of a payoff...lol...good luck bro...keep on keepin on


----------



## Musclebeach (Oct 13, 2006)

Friday, October 13
1.Bench:
x12 135
x10 185
xF 235(8)
xF 235(5)
xF 215(8)

2.CG Bench:
x8 155
x8 175
x8 185
xF 175(12)

3.DB Bench (1 1/2's):
xF 80(5+1H)
xF 70(6+1H)

4.High Cable Tricep:
x10 59
x10 59

5.Reverse CG Bench (smith):
x8 140
x8 140
x8 140


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 13, 2006)

Musclebeach said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Musclebeach here, for those of you who dont know I used to have a journal on here and stopped because I was paralyzed in a car accident about 1 1/2 years ago.  I decided it was past time to start a journal up here because I remember all the inspiration from last time.
> 
> ...



Awsome job.


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 13, 2006)

Fantastic!  

I am seriously impressed! 

Respect

T


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 13, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Awsome job.



I agree, that's amazing. Nice work, and you've got some very respectable size at such a low BF%


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 13, 2006)

Very inspiring!  It's gotta be hard for someone in your situation to not sit around and feel sorry for themselves.  You took the bull by the horns, and kicked ass.  I WILL be cheering for you man.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 13, 2006)

So the wheelchair class says temporary...

Does that mean you are learning to walk again?!


----------



## Trouble (Oct 13, 2006)

> Fantastic!  I am seriously impressed! Respect



I concur!  Respect!  Kudos for your guts and determination!

Can you please post your new photo in your gallery, MB?  You look great!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 13, 2006)

That's badass man.  I can't say that I would have the same drive and dedication still if that happened to me.  Congratulations on your achievment!


----------



## Musclebeach (Oct 15, 2006)

Saturday, October 14, 2006
1a.Cable row (7sec tempo):
x15 89
x12 109
x12 109
x12 109
x10 129
x10 129

1b.Low back:
x8
x8
x8
x8
x8
x8

2.Nautilus row (1 1/2s):
x8 215
x8 220
x12 195

3.DB inclince curls (arnolds):
x6 45
x6 45
x6 45

4.DB preacher curl:
x8 60
x8 60

5.Rear delt raise:
x10 10
x10 10
x10 10

6.Chins:
xF BW(17)
xF BW(13)
xF BW(10)

7.Forearm roller:
x1 35
xF 35(3)

8.Captains of crush:
x3N 280
x5 195

-Jeff.


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

Of course I am agreeing with everyone here and saying that takes a real man to do all that you have. Good for you.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2006)

Brother Beach, hope you remember me, All I can say is WOW, your are such an Inspiration!!! My hat is tipped and my Heart is proud!!! Incredible job my Friend!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (Jul 8, 2007)

I recently moved out on my own, so I have been busy getting used to that and getting everything together. I can now get back to posting! Ill post the previous weeks workouts and then I can get back to posting on a regular basis!

Just switched over to bi/tri, chest/back, and shoulder split. Love it.

7/2/07 Mon:
1. CG Bench
x20 135
x6 225
x6 225
x8 225

2. Rev CG Bench
x6 185
x6 185
x8 185

3. Single Arm Skulls
x8 50
x8 50
x8 50

4. Chair dips (flinch)
x2/4/6/8/10/12/14/16/18/20/18/16/14/12/10/8/6/4/2 BW

5. Incline Hammer curls (flinch)
x1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9/10/9/8/7/6/5/4/3/2/1 40

6. Cable abs
x50 99
x100 79


----------



## KelJu (Jul 8, 2007)

You are the man! I know you get sick of hearing it, but I can't help it. You are so inspirational. I have so much respect for you! You are one tough dude.


----------



## Musclebeach (Jul 8, 2007)

7/3/07 Tues:
1. Bench
x8 135
x8 185
x8 235
x6 260
x6 260

2. NT Row
x20 200
x12 230
x12 245
x12 245
x12 245
x12 245

3. NT Row (single arm)
x8 225
x8 225
x12 210
x12 210

4. NT Row
x20 260 

5. NT Pulldown
x5 190
x5N 220 (F)
x5N 250 (R)

6. Bench (flinch)
x1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9/10 155
x9/8/7/6 165
x5/4/3/2/1 175

7. Cable row (flinch)
1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9/10/9/8/7/6/5/4/3/2/1 189


----------



## Musclebeach (Jul 8, 2007)

7/6/07 Friday
1. NT Delt
x8 200
x8 230
x8 260
x6 280
x6 300
x5 300
x5N 300

drop 1
xF 260 (6)
xF 230 (5)
xF 200 (5)
xF 170 (10)

2. 4-way Shoulders
x8 25
x8 25

3a. Cable Shrugs
x20 129
x20 129
x20 129

3b. Cable Rear Delt
x15 14
x10 24
x10 34

4. Incline Lateral (flinch)
1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9/10/9/8/7/6/5/4/3/2/1 30

5. Cable abs 
x50 99
x100 84

6. Leg on bench abs
x50 BW

7. Low back
x5 BW


----------



## Musclebeach (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh... I posted up several recent pics in my gallery. 

As an update I got 2nd place at Wheelchair Nationals to non-other than 5-time winner and pro-wheelchair bodybuilder Victor K (I dont know how to spell his last name). I then guest posed at Mr. Ball State and had an absolute BLAST! Then 2 days later I competed in and won a Natural show in Michigan. As of now I have no plans to compete again until Wheelchair Nationals in March 2008... I need to gain some size  

Until my next post... train hard, train long, and get big! Impossible is Nothing.


----------



## gymm (Jul 8, 2007)

Your pics are incredible!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2007)

saw the article-fucking awesome.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 8, 2007)

great job!!


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 8, 2007)

I can tell you this NOW with 100% truth if i saw you lifting in my gym i would come over and shake your hand because you a true inspiration to many!

Its amazing bro

Take my hat of to you!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 8, 2007)

Absolutely incredible.  You truly are an inspiration!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 8, 2007)

What an inspiration.  Congrats man.


----------



## Musclebeach (Jul 13, 2007)

Well took about a week off... this was the first time I have taken a week off in quite a while... probably a year and half? Anyway, I feel really good and my body loves me for it and I had a great workout today, arms.

7/13/07 Friday:
1. CG Bench
x8 135
x8 185
x8 225
x6 245
x6 255
x20 185 

2. Chair dips
x50 BW
x30 20
x30 20

3a. Lying tricep extension
x8 50
x8 50
x8 50

3b. CG DB bench
xF 50 (8)

4. Incline Hammer DB curls
xF 75 (6)  [form was beautiful on the first 5]
xF 75 (4)

drop 1
xF 50 (10)
xF 35 (8)

5. Single arm pressdown
x8 74
x8 74
x8 7

6. High cable tricep
x8 59
x8 59

7. Cable abs
x100 99


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey there! It is good to see you back around these parts again. 

Congratulations on the win and good luck with your next goal!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't have much to add. I agree with everyone else, you're an inspiration to us all. 

I haven't read 'the article', so forgive me if I seem uninformed, but I have some questions.

Do you work out with a partner? Can you walk? If not, will you ever be able to?


----------



## Musclebeach (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the positive comments!! Thats why I love Ironmag. I am just doing the best I can with what I have. 

In my car accident my 10th thoracic vertabra (T10) was crushed and my T9 dropped down into its place and pinched my spinal cord. I would have been fine had my T9 not dropped down, but my accident was a bit rough. Anyway T10 is roughly belly button level and now, two years later, a few stem treatments (Moscow, Russia), and countless hours of rehab I have gained function, roughly L1 or hips. So no, I cant walk, but I told you all that because I truly believe I will walk again. I have gained function and I believe that soon there will be a true cure for spinal cord injured persons. The stem cell treatment in Russia is just a start. Sorry for the politics, but I HATE Bush for just saying he would veto the stem cell bills. Sorry enough.

I workout alone, but the gym I workout at, Studio 22, is awesome. The trainers always spot me if I need it or hand me DB if I cant pick them up (>75).

Ill answer any questions, it doesnt bother me. Ask away!

Chest/back today!

Oh right, any suggestions for exercises let me know. Keep in mind I cant stabilize with my legs. Thanks!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2007)

Just AWESOME, Incredible Brother Beach!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (Jul 17, 2007)

Yo Arch, do you have a journal still??

Did shoulders instead of chest/back

7/16/07 Monday
1. NT delt press
x6 200
x6 230
x6 260
x6 300
x6 300 (5)
x6 300 (5+3Forced)
x10 260 (4,1,1,1,1,1,1)

2a. Laterals
x8 40
x8 40
x8 40

2b. Arnolds (immediately after laterals)
x8 40
x8 40 
x8 40

Short workout, had therapy appt. Good workout though!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 17, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> Yo Arch, do you have a journal still??
> 
> Did shoulders instead of chest/back
> 
> ...



I don't think I've ever said hi to you before, so hello. I absolutely love everything about what you're doing, defying any odds to do what you love. I'm doing the same, I'm defying everyone who said that I'd never make anything of myself because of my Tourettes Syndrome. Seeing what guys like you (and hopefully someday guys like me) can do with our "limitations" is inspiring! Keep on chugging along man, keep on going because I'm going through some tough stuff too, and I know that someday both of us will be in a much better place because of this passion we have for this activity!

Anyways, it certainly looks like you had some fun yesterday! Keep it up!


----------



## Musclebeach (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks and I agree Tallcall!

Back yesterday and it was gooooooooood! 

7/17/07 Tuesday
1. NT Row
x20 200

drop 1
xF 245 (15)
xF 220 (9)
xF 195 (11)

drop 2
xF 235 (15)
xF 210 (14)
xF 185 (11)

drop 3
xF 235 (14)
xF 210 (11)
xF 185 (10)

x20 260 (8/3/3/2/2/1/1)
x30 220 (14/4/4/4/4)

2. Inverted Row
x10 BW
x10 BW
x10 BW
x10 BW

3. Cable Row
x20 189
x15 209
x15 209
x15 209
x12 224
x12 224

4. Ring Chins
x15 BW+chair
x15 BW+chair

2in grip
x8 BW+chair


----------



## Musclebeach (Jul 19, 2007)

Chest day 

7/18/07 Wednesday
1. Bench
x5 135
xF 135 (51)
xF 185 (10)
xF 205 (4)
xF 225 (3)
xF 235 (2)
xF 245 (1)
xF 255 (1)
xF 265 (1)
xF 270 (1)
xF 280 (1)

2. NT Bench
x6 300
x6 305
x6 315

3a. Roller forearms (4ft rope)
x1 45
x1 45
x1 60

3b. Captains of Crush
x5 195
x5 195
x5 195

4. Cable Abs
x100 99
x100 79

Good workout... my chest is sore as hell.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 19, 2007)

You're not alone.


----------



## Musclebeach (Jul 19, 2007)

I know... he was at Wheelchair Nationals this year. If you are interested check out:

Wheelchair Bodybuilding - Home

and you can see the guy who whooped my ass:


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 19, 2007)

Hehe, no shame in losing against that guy.


----------



## Musclebeach (Jul 20, 2007)

Haha... he is a large man. 

Todays workout was GREAT!! I decided to start taking NO-Xplode (I used some of my friends and liked it, so finally ordered some) and my workout was AMAZING!! I took just 1tbs. Before this the only supplements I have ever taken are protein.

On to the workout

7/20/07 Friday
1. CG Bench (chest still sore)
x8 135
x8 185
x8 225
x6 245 (5+1H)
x6 245 (4+2H)
xF 185 (16+6H)

2a. DB Skulls
x8 50
x8 50
x8 50

2b. CG DB Bench
x8 50
x8 50
x8 50

3. SA Pressdown
x8 69
x8 74
x8 74

4. High Cable Tricep
x8 59
x8 59
x12 49

5. Incline DB Curl
xF 80 (3)
xF 90 (1+1N) *PR*

6. Incline DB Hammer Curl
xF 50 (12)
xF 50 (10)

7. CG Ring Chins
xF BW (15)
xF BW+25 (8)

Mmmm... I love my volume!

Witch... Thanks for the idea of CG chins... they were a great finisher for my biceps! I just added my own special twist... doing them on rings!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2007)

Awesome numbers MB!  Question.  Are you still using gear?


----------



## katt (Jul 21, 2007)

I like No-Xplode also.. I'm trying some different brands right now.. but that one is pretty darn good.   What kind of gear are you using?


----------



## Musclebeach (Jul 21, 2007)

Funny... just yesterday two guys at my gym asked me if I was "on the juice." I actually have never run any cycles and before now the only supplement I have used is protein (now I am using NO-Xplode too). I am however seriously considering running gear to a) gain much needed size to beat my main opponent (pictured a few posts up, probably on gear) and b) break through some plateaus (basically I am plateauing on everything other than biceps). Any thoughts?

I have been reading constantly about different cycles and have decided that if/when I do start it will most definitely be 10 weeks of 500mg/wk Test-E along with Nolva throughout and HCG at the end. I will also keep track of it on this journal. 

Unfortunately a possible source I almost had fell through, so I am back at ground one looking for a source. I would like to do a domestic supplier through the mail (online), but unfortunately those are hard to come by. Dont want to do the stealth packets as I have heard bad things. Lastly, none of the guys at my gym do anything harder than Superdrol so I am not going to get a supplier there. Keep looking I guess... or hopefully get/find a link. 

Is that enough info? Haha. Have a good one all!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome man you got amazing symmetry!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> Funny... just yesterday two guys at my gym asked me if I was "on the juice." I actually have never run any cycles and before now the only supplement I have used is protein (now I am using NO-Xplode too).


Before your accident I remembered you posting in the anabolic forum, so I make the assumption .

Yes, 500mg/week of test e is a good starting cycle. It's actually better to run a small dosage of hcg twice a week, rather then trying to play catch up with large doses at the end of the cycle. Post that question in the anabolic forum, or PM Pirate when you are ready to go. I quit using androgens about 3 years ago, so my knowledge is a bit rusty  .


----------



## tallcall (Jul 22, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> Haha... he is a large man.
> 
> Todays workout was GREAT!! I decided to start taking NO-Xplode (I used some of my friends and liked it, so finally ordered some) and my workout was AMAZING!! I took just 1tbs. Before this the only supplements I have ever taken are protein.
> 
> ...




It looks like you had some fun there! Nice to see things are looking up.


----------



## Musclebeach (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks all! Good workouts all around! Everything is looking up and the body is somewhat keeping up with my mind. Haha.

Jersey... Ill have to talk to you more about it if/when the time comes. Thanks!

Saw "License to Wed," good funny flick. Good date movie for any guys out there! 

Today was delts... it was niiiice! Pretty short and sweet.

7/23/07 Monday
1. NT Delt
x6 200
x6 230
x6 260
x6 300
x6 300
x6 300

2a. Laterals 
x8 40
x8 40
x8 40

2b. Arnolds 
x8 40
x8 40
x8 40

3. 2-way rear delt
x15 14
x10 19


----------



## tallcall (Jul 24, 2007)

God, I love rear delt exercises, or anything that works on the upper back for that matter.

I know this might be kind of a dumb question, but what do you mean by "NT Delt?" - I was thinking some kind of negatives or something.


----------



## Musclebeach (Jul 24, 2007)

I too love rear delt... it feels cool.

NT Delt... or any NT stands for Nautilus. The gym where I workout at has a lot of Nautilus machines. The delt machine only goes up to 260, but I just strap on an extra 40 pounds.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 24, 2007)

^ Lol Duct tape and shoestring gets it done again!


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 10, 2007)

I have been slacking getting my workouts posted on here... just got busy. Finally getting them all on here and maybe I can keep them up to date! Haha! 

7/24/07 Tuesday:
1. Bench
x5 135
x5 185
x5 235
x5 275 (4)
xF 300 (1+1H)
xF 235 (8)
xF 185 (17)

2. BR Bench (1 1/2)
x5 185
x5 185

3. NT Bench
drop 1
xF 305 (7)
:30
xF 305 (3)

drop 2
xF 275 (6)
:30
xF 275 (3)

4. Rollup forearms
x1 60

5. Cable abs
x100 99
x100 89

6. CoC


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 10, 2007)

7/26/07 Thursday
1. NT Row
x20 200
x15 230
x12 245
x10 255
x10 255

tempo (7s/N)
x8 224

2. Cable Row
x20 209
x15 224
x15 224
x15 224

tempo (7s/N)
x8 224

3. Ring chins
xF BW (18)
xF BW (15)
xF BW+45 (8)

4. Cable abs
x75 109


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 10, 2007)

Arms
7/30/07 Monday
1. CG Bench
x8 135
x8 185
x6 235
x6 245 (4+1H)
x6 235 (5+1H)
xF 185 (7)

2a. Single Arm (SA) Pressdown
x8 74
x8 74
x8 74

2b. High Cable Tri
x8 59
x8 59
x12 49

3. Seated SA DB Tri Extension
x8 50
x8 60

4. Incline curl
xF 50 (20)


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 10, 2007)

Delts
8/1/07 Wednesday
1. NT Delt
x6 200
x6 230
x6 260
x6 300
x6 300
x6 300
xF 230 (8)

2. Incline laterals
x10 40
x10 40
x10 40

3. Arnolds
xF 40 (10)

4. Cable rear delt
x10 24
x10 24
x10 24

5. Cable Abs
x75 109


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 10, 2007)

Back
8/6/07 Monday
1. NT Row
x20 200
x15 235
x12 245
x12 250
x12 250

tempo (7s/N)
x8 225
x8 230
x8 230

2. Cable Row
x15 224
x15 224
x15 224

3. DB Pullover
x8 100
x8 100
x8 100

4. SA straight arm pushdown
x8 54
x8 59

5. Ring chins
xF BW (18)
xF BW (13)

6. Cable abs
x75 109
x100 89

Post workout I weighed in at 192.4. When I want to weigh myself I have one of the guys I train with kneel down in front of my chair and I piggyback ride on the scale. Then we just take that number minus their weight. Works great.

Also had one of the guys do a quick 3-site skinfold:

Chest - 5mm
Tricep - 10mm
Subscapular - 13mm

ACSM has a formula for that 3-site and I havent looked it up to figure my bf%, but I know I am not too fat.


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 10, 2007)

Chest
8/7/07 Tuesday
1. DB Bench
x5 70
x5 90
x5 110
x5 120
x5 120

2. DB Fly
x8 40
x8 40 
x8 40 

3. NT Bench
x5 300
x5 330
x5 350
x5 370 (4)

4. Cable Abs
x100 89

side
x50 89

5. CoC

Notes:
2. I dont typically do Flies, just because it is supposedly damaging to that shoulders and since wheelchair user already are putting extra stress on their shoulders and since they are my means to get around, I try to be relatively sane when it comes to them.

3. NT stands for Nautilus machine. This machine only goes up to 330... so I just had to strap more weight to it!


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 10, 2007)

Deltoids
8/9/07 Thursday
1. NT Delt
x6 200
x6 230
x6 260
x6 300
x6 300 (4)
x6 300 (5+1H)
x20 220 (10/3/3/3/1)

2. Incline laterals
x10 40
x10 40
xF 40 (10+3F)

3. Arnolds
x15 40
x15 40

4. Rear cable delt
x10 24
x10 24
x10 24

5. Cable abs
x100 89

side
x50 89

6. CoC


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 10, 2007)

So about two weeks ago I curled 90# DB on an incline bench (obviously since I cant stand )... so today I got the wise idea to do 100# DB. Ten pounds per arm is way too much of a jump! I did manage to get it up about halfway, possibly a bit more, I could have done it if I cheated, but I want to keep strict form. When I do do it (about three weeks) I will post the video! 

8/10/07 Friday
1. Incline DB Curl
x5 50
x4 50
x3 65
x1 80
x1 100 (0)

2. CG Bench
x25 135
x15 185
x6 225
x6 225 (5)
x6 225 (5)
xF 185 (13)
xF 135 (13)

3. High Cable Tri
x8 59
x8 59
x12 49

4. Incline curl
x3N 100
x3N 100
x3N 100

Thanks to those negatives in 4, I almost couldnt pull my wheelchair into my car after working out! Haha! Its worth it though!

EDIT for spelling


----------



## tallcall (Aug 11, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> So about two weeks ago I curled 90# DB on an incline bench (obviously since I cant stand )... so today I got the wise idea to do 100# DB. Ten pounds per arm is way too much of a jump! I did manage to get it up about halfway, possibly a bit more, I could have done it if I cheated, but I want to keep strict form. When I do do it (about three weeks) I will post the video!
> 
> 8/10/07 Friday
> 1. Incline DB Curl
> ...



Hey man, how have things been going for you outside the gym? 

That was some good stuff! Those 100 pound curls make my arms feel weak!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow you can really curl 90 DBs ?


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 12, 2007)

Yep, can curl 90# DBs... and my bicep is still attached! Haha

Everything outside the gym is great! Let me introduce my BEAUTIFUL girlfriend Kristina (see picture). School starts in about a week. Working. Riding my fourwheeler and playing with my rc truck/heli. Cleaing my apartment (constantly, so it seems). Haha. I dont know.

EDIT... Duh, photo:


----------



## tallcall (Aug 13, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> Yep, can curl 90# DBs... and my bicep is still attached! Haha
> 
> Everything outside the gym is great! Let me introduce my BEAUTIFUL girlfriend Kristina (see picture). School starts in about a week. Working. Riding my fourwheeler and playing with my rc truck/heli. Cleaing my apartment (constantly, so it seems). Haha. I dont know.
> 
> EDIT... Duh, photo:



Awww, you two look great together!  

You know what this leads me to ask - Where are you going to school? What's your field of study? 

I know school and work together can be a real pain, so good luck!


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 13, 2007)

Only you would (could?) even try to curl 100 pound dumbells.


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 13, 2007)

How is it I never saw this journal before? I'm definately subscribing.



You're inspirational. Do you know who Simon Robinson is?


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 13, 2007)

Simon Robinson?... That name sounds familiar, but I dont think I know him. Im not inspirational, I just decide what I am going to do and do it.

LOL... I thought I could get them?  

Thanks, we do look cute together and I love her! :

I go to Ball State University in Muncie, Indiana. Im double-majoring in Exercise Science Applied Science and Chemistry. BSUs ExSci program was recently ranked 2nd in the US!!  

8/13/07 Monday
1. Bench 
x25 135
x15 185
xF 235 (9)
xF 255 (4)
xF 185 (16)

2. NT Bench 
x5 300
x5 330
x5 370 (3)

3. Incline DB Fly
x8 40
x8 40
x8 40

4. Roller Forearms
x1 50

5. CoC

6. Cable Abs
x75 109


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 13, 2007)

Bodybuilding.com - Rob Wilkins - An Interview With The Remarkable Simon Robinson!

I read about him in an issue of muscle and fitness about a year ago.


----------



## katt (Aug 13, 2007)

Your GF is certainly beautiful!


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes! I knew that name sounded familiar... that is the first time I have read that article though. Thank you for sharing!

Yes, she most certainly is darling!! 

Got a little forearm workout tonight... I went to my girlfriends house and went downstairs (to the basement) and going down the steps is not a big deal, I just bump down the steps backwards in my chair. Going up is a different story though. Her Dad stands behind me and I push up on the railings to take my weight off the chair and he just pulls my chair up to the next step, then I reposition my hands and push up and he pulls the chair up, etc. My forearms burned pretty good.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 14, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> Got a little forearm workout tonight... I went to my girlfriends house and went downstairs (to the basement) and going down the steps is not a big deal, I just bump down the steps backwards in my chair. Going up is a different story though. Her Dad stands behind me and I push up on the railings to take my weight off the chair and he just pulls my chair up to the next step, then I reposition my hands and push up and he pulls the chair up, etc. My forearms burned pretty good.



You seem to have the innate ability to make every situation work for you! That's cool, very cool!


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2007)

A little forearm work?  Sounds like alot to me!


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 14, 2007)

tallcall said:


> You seem to have the innate ability to make every situation work for you! That's cool, very cool!



that's why i say he's inspirational. he could have done like 90% and sat around and whined and moped about his sitiation (which would have been easier) but instead he's turned it into a success story that's well worth the read.


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks guys... while I dont think I am inspirational by any means, it is nice to read that you guys think I am. Thank you... it really does mean a lot.

Haha... I am willing to try anything, I always have been, but now I figure what is the worst that will happen, break my back again?? Haha. I will admit that at the top of the steps looking down was a bit scary wondering if my forearms would last and if I would make it up! Haha!!

On to the happy-ass workout! 

8/14/07 Tuesday
1. NT Row
x20 200
x15 235
x12 245
x12 250
x12 250

2. Cable Row
x15 224
x15 224
x15 224
x15 224
x15 224

3. DB Pullover
x8 100
x8 100
x8 100

4. Ring Chinups
xF BW (18)
xF BW (14)
xF BW (10)

"I am not God, but I can do anything"

-I dont remember who said that


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 14, 2007)

You go to Ball State, dude?

I'm just a ways away in Bloomington at IU.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 15, 2007)

Shes hot man .


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 17, 2007)

Cool man... I never considered IU because both my parents went to Purdue and I would have been disowned had I gone there. Haha. How do you like it?

I agree Brutus... my Baby is SEXY!!

8/17/07 Friday
1. Incline DB Curl
x5 50
x5 50
xF 80 (4) *PR*
xF 90 (2) *PR*

2. CG Bench
x25 135
x15 185

drop 1
xF 225 (7)
xF 205 (3)
xF 185 (6)

3. Single Arm cable tricep:
x15 74

4. Incline DB Curl
x4N 100
x4N 100


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 17, 2007)

IU is incredible.

The bucket is ours this year! ha


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 20, 2007)

I dont know about that bro! Lol

First day of classes today. Had Anatomy, Emergency Health Science, Weight lifting, and Communication. Then I worked for a few hours. Yippy-skippy.

8/20/07 Monday
1. Bench
x25 135
x15 185
xF 235 (9)
xF 255 (6)
xF 275 (3+1N)

2. 3-way Bench (CG/normal/wide)
x5 205 (5/5/3)

3a. Incline DB Fly
x8 40
x8 40
x8 40

3b. Incline DB Bench
x8 40
x8 40
x8 40

4. BR Bench (1 1/2s)
x5 185
x5 185

5. NT Bench 
x5N 330+added resistance via Austin

Post-workout I did a little $5 bet with my lifting buddies. $5 said I couldnt do 5 reps at 265. I only got 4.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 20, 2007)

Impressive workout. That's some amazing bench strength.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 20, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> Post-workout I did a little $5 bet with my lifting buddies. $5 said I couldnt do 5 reps at 265. I only got 4.



Shoot man, I'd have paid you $5 just to see the attempt!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey MB!  Things are looking GREAT in here.


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 22, 2007)

vortrit - thanks, but my bench strength is very mediocre.

tallcall - lol... it wasnt anything to see. I got all psyched up to get 5 and I get 4. It might have been something to see me pissed off afterwards! Haha! I should have warmed up.

jersey - thanks thanks, how are you doing?

This was yesterdays workout, but just now posting. Im at school and on my lunch, so I dont have my workout book with me so I am trying to remember everything.

8/21/07 Tuesday
1. NT Row
x20 200
x15 240
x12 250
x12 260
x12 265
xF 300 (4+4N)

2. Cable Row
x15 224
x15 224
x15 224
x15 224
x15 224

3. Pullovers
x8 105
x8 105
x8 105

4. Ring Chins
xF BW (19)
xF BW (15)
xF BW (13)

5. Cable abs 
x75 109

6. Cable abs side
x50 89

Another $5 bet. Had nothing to do with my workout, but wtf. I was bet I couldnt CG 265 without a warmup. I got 2! Haha

CG Bench
xF 265 (2)


----------



## vortrit (Aug 22, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> vortrit - thanks, but my bench strength is very mediocre.



Compared to mine it's pretty impressive...


----------



## tallcall (Aug 22, 2007)

Those are some awesome pullovers!

Here's a question kind of out of the blue, what does your diet look like? And, are you trying to bulk, cut, or maintain? I ask because of some of the changes I just had to make to mine, I added about 200 calories and it has had a nice effect.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

What do you do pullovers with?


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2007)

Dang, there's some volume for ya!   

I have the same questions as Sox... what DO you do pullover's with?? Cables??


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 23, 2007)

vortrit - thanks, I will be happy when I bench over 4. 

tallcall - Im not keeping track of my calories via fitday (not right now at least), but my calories stay pretty consistent at 3400-3600. My macro breakdown is 50/30/20% (+/- about 5%). Every now and then I get together with my friends and we annihilate the chinese buffet (they have all you can eat steak... what a mistake).

soxmuscle and katt - I lay on a flat bench and strap my legs to the bench (same on benchpress), I also wrap a belt around my waist to keep my back from arching (and breaking) since I cant keep it straight under this much strain. Then I just put my head at the end of the bench, reach back and grab the DB. The initial rep is very hard since I am picking the DB up off the floor (long RM). I like them!


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 24, 2007)

I have just recently started consistently doing 2 KreAklyn caps, 2tbs NoXplode, and 1tbs liquid Glutamine 20-30 minutes before my workout. Its amazing.

I had been thinking about AAS, but with how well this supplement program is going and helping me blast through PRs, I think I will stick with it for awhile. I might do a light cycle when I cut for my show in March just to maintain the current muscle. 

I have been reading a lot about the 14 on and 14 off (or slight variations 17/14, 21/17, etc) method using an oral such as dbol. Most people tend to make smaller more consistent gains and they tend to keep those gains. Any opinions of this? 

Here is yesterdays workout...

8/23/07 Thursday
1. NT Delt
x6 200
x6 230
x6 260
xF 300 (9) *PR* (last PR was 6!)
xF 300 (4)
xF 300 (5)

2a. Laterals
x10 40
x10 40
x10 40

2b. Arnolds
x8 40
x8 40
x8 40

3. NT Delt
drop 1
xF 300 (4)
xF 270 (3)
xF 240 (2)
xF 210 (3)
xF 180 (3)
xF 150 (5)

4a. Cable Rear Delt
x15 24
x15 24

4b. Cable Rot Cuff
x10 14

5. Cable Rear Delt
x4N 69
x4N 74

6. Cable Abs 
x75 109


----------



## tallcall (Aug 24, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> I have just recently started consistently doing 2 KreAklyn caps, 2tbs NoXplode, and 1tbs liquid Glutamine 20-30 minutes before my workout. Its amazing.
> 
> I had been thinking about AAS, but with how well this supplement program is going and helping me blast through PRs, I think I will stick with it for awhile. I might do a light cycle when I cut for my show in March just to maintain the current muscle.
> 
> I have been reading a lot about the 14 on and 14 off (or slight variations 17/14, 21/17, etc) method using an oral such as dbol. Most people tend to make smaller more consistent gains and they tend to keep those gains. Any opinions of this?



No, not you too (everyone's on steroids now  )

It's cool though, I still think you are pretty kick ass! Those Delts looked awesome (300 pounds  )!


----------



## vortrit (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice workout. Great job on the Close Bench.


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 28, 2007)

I havent completely decided on taking AAS. I am still weighing my options. I know that it seems like everyone is on the juice, but I am competing at a pretty high level, if I wasnt I dont think I would consider it (at least not so strongly). Plus, I am not going to do a stupid ass cycle, I have it pretty well planned, down to days, time of dosage, caloric intake, etc. Although I do enjoy saying "Hey, fuck you, Im natural!" Haha!

I noticed I have forgotten to post my last few workouts. I know I know, Im a jackass.

Thanks for the compliment vortrit!

8/24/07 Friday
1. Incline DB curl
x5 50
x5 50
x3 80 (4)
xF 95 (0)
xF 95 (1 with a touch to get past sticking point, doesnt count)

2. CG Bench
x15 135
xF 185 (19)
xF 235 (5+1H)
xF 185 (16)

3a. Single Arm Pressdown
x12 74
x8 84

3b. High Cable Tricep Ext
x8 64
x12 44 

4. Single Arm Incline Tricep Ext
x8 40
x8 40
x8 60 (good weight)

5. Incline DB Curl
x3N 105
x3N 105
x3N 105


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 28, 2007)

8/27/07 Monday
1. Bench
x30 135
x15 185
xF 225 (11)
xF 245 (5+1H)
xF 245 (5)

2a. Incline DB Fly
x8 45
x8 45
x8 45

2b. Incline DB Press
x8 45
x8 45
x8 45

3. NT Bench
x5N 330+added resistance via Landon
x5N 330+added resistance via Landon


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 28, 2007)

8/28/07 Tuesday
1. NT Row (1:30)
x20 200
x15 240
x12 250
x12 260
x12 265
xF 300 (4+4N)

2. NT Row Single Arm 45)
x12 230
x12 230

3. Cable Row (1:00)
x15 224
x15 224
x15 224
x15 224
x15 224

4. Pullover
x8 105
x8 105
x8 105

5. Ring Chins
xF BW (20)
xF BW (16)

6a. Cable Rot Cuff
x20 14
x20 14

6b. Captians of Crush

7. Bench ($5 bet)
x5 135
xF 185 (24)

Today had a bit of volume. I am quite pissed about the $5 bet (7)... I wanted 25, but couldnt do it. In my defense I was sore from Mon, but I still should have done it. Next week on chest week, first thing Im repping out with 185, I want 30. Damn.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey MB.  What is the proposed 'stupid ass' cycle?  

The decision is yours.  I say stay natural, but that would make me a hypocrite.  If you do decide, just go with around 500mg of test a week, with an oral like dbol the first 4 weeks.  Given your awesome genetics, just the test alone should be fine.  

What I learned about steroids is that once you start, it is hard to quit.  And trust me, the gains you make while natural are a lot more satisfying then the ones you make while on.  You are in a different situation though.  You want to beat the man, and he looks juiced for sure.  It's an uneven playing field and I don't know how to advise about that....


----------



## tallcall (Aug 28, 2007)

Man, nice job!! After stuff like that, I'd be sore all week (if I was still breathing). 

How's school going? 

It must be kind of fun going into the gym and doing more than most of the guys there (don't lie, we know you are doing better than most of them)!


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Tallcall - There is one guy who can bench more than me, but other than that yes, I am probably the strongest guy. Its a bodybuilding gym, so most people arent training for strength (Im not). Most of the clients (middle aged women/men) tend to stare, Im pretty sure its because Im in a wheelchair and I do some odd things. Haha.

Jersey - the "stupid ass" cycles I am talking about, are when you get a first timer and they run 50mg dbol, 400mg deca, 1g test, and dont run PCT.

What do you think about this... a dbol only cycle at 15mg a day for 14 on/14 off? You may be thinking "What the fuck?" Check it:

D (bol) Day 6th June - Page 11 - Steroid and Testosterone information

Its a long thread, but basically in summary after 6 weeks (14 on/14 off/14 on) the guy gained 12 pounds and lost about 2 or 3% bodyfat. Insane.


----------



## the other half (Aug 29, 2007)

keep up the great work mb. maybe if i take some go a.s. for the next couple of years, i might be able to get to some of your p.r.s. very very impressive.
good luck in all your training. isnt it great having a beautiful woman to spend your time with. does she do any training with u?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 29, 2007)

Like I'm an expert .  I will say, I am not a fan of oral only cycles.  He may have gained 12 lbs, but I bet he loses that fairly quickly.  The old saying 'test is best' is a good rule of thumb.  Gains come slower, but also last longer.  Oral only cycles are usually devised by people who are afraid of needles.  That said, some people do seem to get good results with dbol alone, but it really should be combined with a slow acting ester like test enanthate or cypionate.


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, Jersey... you're the expert


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 29, 2007)

the other half - it is GREAT having a BEAUTIFUL woman to spend my time and life with!! She doesnt workout with me, I keep trying to get her to, but she is a runner. 

jersey - your my resident expert! Haha. I still havent decided on what I am going to do yet. Just weighing my possibilities. I value all opinions!!

Todays workout. Pretty good. Check out the finisher! 

8/29/07 Wednesday
1. NT delt
x6 200
x6 230
x6 260
xF 300 (9)
xF 300 (5+1H)
xF 300 (5)

2a. Incline DB Laterals
x10 40
x10 40
x10 40

2b. DB Arnolds
x8 40
x8 40
x8 40

3. Cable Rear Delt
x15 24
x15 24
x10 34

4. NT Delt
xF 170 (1:00 29) Didnt pace, did 17 in 15s  
xF 170 (1:00 26) Paced


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow! Nice numbers! Awesome stuff, truly inspiring!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 30, 2007)

Damn someones putting up those big numbers! I'm no expert ether but i think JD is right most AAS users recommend you start with test and base all your cycles around it. Then there is the fact DBol will bloat u up like crazy.


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 30, 2007)

Well I am currently in a hair salon, while my beautiful girlfriend gets her hair done. Am I a great bf or what? LOL! Definitely brought the computer! 

Like I said I am not sure about the AAS, but thank you for the advice. I am still weighing my options and when I do decide I will post all results and such. Good documentation! 

Let me see... my workout today. CG sucked the big one. 

8/30/07 Thursday
1. Incline DB Curl
x5 50
x5 50
x1 80
x1 95 (Got the right side, not left, doesnt count, fuck)
xF 80 (4)
xF 80 (3)
xF 80 (2)

2. CG Bench
x15 135
xF 185 (16)
xF 235 (5)
xF 185 (17, wtf?)

3. Full Stretch Seated Tri Ext
x8 30
x8 30

4a. SA Pressdown
x12 74
x8 84

4b. High Cable Tri Ext
x8 64
x12 49


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 30, 2007)

NICE CG's!


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

OMG! Your in a hair salon?? You should definitely tell "the other half" about that one .. haha

as far as the aas.... for me,, it rocked.. despite all the "warnings" I was mind ready to take them,,  and I definitely don't regret that I did it... 

It's all a personal decision though  

CGB?????  It looks damn good to me!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 3, 2007)

Those curls are just crazy man! That bench is almost as impressive.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 3, 2007)

Yet another awesome workout from my man MuscleBeach!


----------



## Musclebeach (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys and gal!

Yes, I indeed was in a hair salon, but made good use of my time by taking my laptop and posting my workout! 

Thanks for the advice katt! I just havent pulled the trigger yet.

Sorry I havent posted lately, this damn week has been super busy. I am at work right now and I have some pictures at home that I will post when I get home or after my workout tonight! 

9/4/07 Tuesday
1. Bench
x30 135
x15 185
xF 225 (11)
xF 245 (6)
xF 265 (3)
xF 290 (1)

3-way Negs (full / bot 1/2 / top 1/2) 
1x3/3/3 290 

2a. Incline DB Fly
x8 45
x8 45
x8 45

2b. Incline DB Bench
x8 45
x8 45
x8 45

3. NT Bench
xF 330 (6)

3-way Negs (full / bot 1/2 / top 1/2) 
1x3/3/3 370


----------



## Musclebeach (Sep 7, 2007)

Can you say VOLUME  

And yes, 5x10 Negatives on Rows, SUCKED!

9/5/07 Wednesday
1. NT Row (1:30)
x20 200
x10 250
x10 260
x10 270
x10 275
x10 275
x10 275
x10N 330
x10N 330
x10N 330
x10N 330
x10N 315

2. NT Pulldown
x10 150
x10 160
x10 160
x10 160
x10 160

3-way Negs (full / bot 1/2 / top 1/2) 
1x3/3/3 255

3. Rope Chins
xF BW (16)


----------



## Musclebeach (Sep 7, 2007)

9/6/07 Thursday
1. NT Delt
x6 220
x6 260
xF 300 (9)
xF 300 (6)
xF 300 (3+2H)
xF 300 (4) immediately followed by...

3-way Negs (full / bot 1/2 / top 1/2) 
1x3/3/3 300

2. Laterals
drop 1 (+forced reps after failure)
xF 50
xF 40
xF 30

drop 2 (+forced reps after failure)
xF 40
xF 30
xF 20

3. Cable Rear Delt
xF 29 (11) immediately followed by...

3-way Negs (full / bot 1/2 / top 1/2) 
1x3/3/3 29


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 7, 2007)

I love the way you beat your body into submission bodybuilding at its finest!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know what else to say but great looking workouts.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2007)

Damn!  Hard core buddy .


----------



## tallcall (Sep 7, 2007)

You're a crazy man with those negatives and drops!


----------



## Musclebeach (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks all!! I am loving the negatives and drops and the pumps/pain that come along with it! Fucking ridiculously awesome! I highly recommend to everyone!!

Had to make it quick... got to the gym near closing time. Fuck I toasted my biceps though!

9/7/07 Friday
1. DB I-curl
x5 50
x5 50
xF 80 (4)
x5 50 + 20lbs chains
x5 50 + 20lbs chains
xF 80 (3) + 3-way Negs (full / bot 1/2 / top 1/2) 1x3/3/3 80
xF 80 (0) + 3-way Negs (full / bot 1/2 / top 1/2) 1x3/3/3 80

2. Bench CG 
x25 135
x15 185
xF 225 (8)
xF 245 (3) + 3-way Negs (full / bot 1/2 / top 1/2) 1x3/3/3 245


----------



## Musclebeach (Sep 9, 2007)

Here is a pic I took the other day at the gym that I said I would post and then totally forgot. Not great quality (camera phone).


----------



## tallcall (Sep 10, 2007)

Damn, can you say huge! Nice job man!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice man i wanna look like you! Whats your weight? Post up some back pics.


----------



## the other half (Sep 11, 2007)

dude, i dont think i had a stomach that flat even when i was in my teens.
you look awesome. keep up the great work. you should really try to bump up the weights,looking a little on the light side.


----------



## Musclebeach (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks you guys. It means a lot. 

I always feel like my stomach is SO fat, especially since I sit all the time. If you think about it, when you sit your waist measurement increases, hence why I feel fat. My waist is 31 sitting, but when I lay down or stand in this stander thing I have it is 25. A SIX inch difference from standing to sitting!!! 

On a side note, if I could gain about 4 more inches on my chest measurement that would give me a 2:1 chest:waist ratio (standing waist measurement though).  

Thanks the other half, I know I have been slacking, I will work on getting the weights up! Thanks for AWESOME advice!!!!!

On to the workout!.... JERSEY!!! 

9/10/07 Monday
1. Bench
x10 135
x8 185
xF 225 (15) *PR*
xF 255 (5)
xF 275 (3)
xF 300 (1)

2a. DB Incline Fly
x8 45

2b. DB Incline Bench
x8 45

3. Cable fly
x10 54
x8 64
x8 64
x8 64


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 11, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> Thanks the other half, I know I have been slacking, I will work on getting the weights up!
> 
> 
> xF 225 (15) *PR*


MB always stays true to his promises.


----------



## the other half (Sep 11, 2007)

great w/o

katt and i really need to do a single rep max one of these days. i think it would help get us past some of our mental blocks.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow MB thats crazy 15 reps with 225!


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah.... what he said


----------



## tallcall (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome-ness, absolute awesome-ness!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 11, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> On to the workout!.... JERSEY!!!
> 
> 9/10/07 Monday
> 1. Bench
> ...


Way to kick my ass MB!  

Try a max next week.   I bet you can do at least 320 for a single.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 14, 2007)

Great looking work out. Nice close grips!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 15, 2007)

Brother Beach, Fantastic w/o's in here and Excelent pic, your truly an Inspiration my Friend!!!

GOD speed!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Bumping this journal.

Where are you at MB???


----------



## tallcall (Oct 5, 2007)

It seems like it's been a while. Having a little too much fun in school?


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 23, 2012)

Musclebeach said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Musclebeach here, for those of you who dont know I used to have a journal on here and stopped because I was paralyzed in a car accident about 1 1/2 years ago.  I decided it was past time to start a journal up here because I remember all the inspiration from last time.
> 
> ...



It has been 4 or 5 years.  Does anybody know if Jeff stuck with it?  Is he still competing?


----------

